# Back-Sweetening With Sugar Substitutes??



## WhineMaker (Mar 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever done this? 

Reference to Stevia

I am wondering if I could use this to create a finished product with less calories, and still retain good flavor.. I am really hoping someone here has been down this path already.. I picked stevia as a reference and like the fact that it cannot be consumed by yeast which could be a plus...

50 Pack

The above 50 pack = 2 cups sugar.. 
Formula.. 1 packet = 2 tsp sugar, 48 teaspoons in a cup..


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 16, 2010)

It's also my understanding that Stevia can't be sold as a "sugar substitute" only as a "diet supplement"...


----------



## jet (Mar 16, 2010)

WhineMaker said:


> It's also my understanding that Stevia can't be sold as a "sugar substitute" only as a "diet supplement"...



I thought the FDA just recently approved it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 16, 2010)

Diet Wine....

just as trashed, 

but looking great in those jeans.


----------



## surlees (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never used stevia, but I have used Splenda in an apple wine. It turned out very well, but a little artificial tasting just like all sugar substitutes.

Fred


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 18, 2010)

I used a flavored drink mix as a flavor pack for my raspberry-kiwi wine.
It had artificial sweetners in it. It turned out quite well, so far no off effects.


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 18, 2010)

I know a couple in Pensacola that backsweetens their wine after opening it...they do this just in case the artificial sweeteners break down during storage. One has diabetes and this is her compromise to her diet. The good thing about doing this is the partaker can choose how dry their libation is to taste on the spot. The labels they create states this so the giftee is aware of the initial state o' the wine.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't have certain artificial sweeteners. Nasty headaches. I'm negative for PKU though.
Stevia has a wierd aftertaste. Almost a hot taste. 
Hope you can find a solution. I'd like to keep track of this because half my family is diabetic.
But one thing really bugs me. If yeast won't touch stevia, should we be consuming it? I don't trust foods that don't rot or break down.


----------



## jet (Mar 18, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> ...
> If yeast won't touch stevia, should we be consuming it? I don't trust foods that don't rot or break down.


That's a good rule of thumb, but I'm not sure you want to write off stevia just because yeast can't digest it (can yeast digest protein?).


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am going to bottle my Skeeter Pee in the five 1 gallon jugs I got my hands on.. Will use the Stevia to sweeten as needed instead of adding the 6 cups of sugar from the recipe. My wife is already planning on brewing the iced tea and can't wait to see how it mixes. If it turns out good we will both be happy! I am going to use the slurry from my ice wine, so I hope to get some of that flavor in the finished product..

I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out this article!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36006288/ns/business-consumer_news/

Looks like Pepsi is looking into using this stuff now!

Interesting....


----------

